
Iranian Missile System Shot Down Ukraine Flight, Probably by Mistake - adventured
https://www.newsweek.com/iranians-shot-down-ukraine-flight-mistake-sources-1481313
======
sandstrom
A sad side-effect of escalation and high tension :/

A Russian surface-to-air missile shot down a civilian, Malaysia-bound
aircraft, during the invasion of Crimea in 2014
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malaysia_Airlines_Flight_17](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malaysia_Airlines_Flight_17)).

Similarly, the US shot down an Iranian passenger jet in 1988, also killing
everyone onboard
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_Air_Flight_655](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_Air_Flight_655)).

